
Ask HN: Did the HN top bar turn red? - HenryBemis
Is this a Christmas celebration thingie or it was changed before and I&#x27;ve just noticed it?
======
the-dude
It was for Festivus (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus)
), but they forgot to restore it in time for Christmas.

------
WCSTombs
I do believe it's a Christmas thing. The topic numbers also alternate between
red and green today.

~~~
drdaeman
Hah! As a deuteranomalous person I wouldn't have noticed without someone
telling, and then inspecting very carefully :(

~~~
XmasHijinx
They have glasses to correct that. Called Enchroma.

~~~
drdaeman
Well, normally that's not an issue at all.

But those glasses are interesting. Never heard about this before. I'll check
out - thanks a lot!

------
flashman
It's a different red (#cc1010) to the story rank numbers (#be2828); maybe the
latter colour gave too little contrast compared to the menu bar text, so they
opted for a lighter one.

------
jaimex2
The blood moon rises once again.

------
raverbashing
Haven't seen this, maybe because I use a custom color (the default one seems
"too orange" for me)

~~~
dqpb
How do you set a custom color?

~~~
raverbashing
Click on your user name (on the top right), change 'topcolor' on the settings,
click 'update'

~~~
lower
I think you need a certain amount of karma before this option appears.

------
uranusjr
The indexes also turned red/green alternating so it’s very likely just
Christmas.

------
wyclif
You must be new here ;-)

~~~
edanm
I've been here for years, and I forgot literally every year why this happens
and have to remind myself.

------
interfixus
Yuletide. Even if that merry feast in many parts of the world is heavily
overshadowed by so-called _Christmas_ these days.

------
Someone
375 years ago on this day, Isaac Newton was born. We don’t know whether the
apple that inspired him to his theory of gravitation was green or red, so I
guess the admins play it safe.

~~~
slazaro
Isn't Newton's birthday January 4th, but was December 25th in their calendar
back in the day? Or is it the other way around?

~~~
thg
You are correct. He was born December 25th, 1642 as per the Julian calendar
and January 4th, 1643 as per the Gregorian calendar that almost everyone uses
today.

